# Free Tobacco - first come, first serve! :)



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

After getting those 3 free Altadis tobaccos earlier in the year and discovering I liked one of them, I bought a few more to try. Unfortunately, none are to my liking, so I've split them up into half-ounce bags, free to whoever wants to give them a try. You should be able to get 3-4 bowls from them certainly enough to decide if you like it or not.​
Just post what you want here, and PM me your address (US only please...sorry, but I don't know the rules regarding sending loose tobacco into other countries), and I'll hit the post office on Tuesday.​
Here's the list, the product description, and how many bags I have. I'll try to update as needed.​







*Here's what's left:*

Nothing!

Oh, and keep your eye on this thread if you're interested in trying these; I'm making my way through the entire line (I'm a completist!), so there will probably be more given away in the near future.​


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Super generous!


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Can I get a bag of the wild cherry and a Fox & Hound.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Cigolle said:


> Can I get a bag of the wild cherry and a Fox & Hound.


Sure thing. Original post updated.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Very generous of you!
The fox and hound is the one I can recomend to ppl wanting to try.

I recomend a RG bump for the generosity here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks, Charlie and Dave.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Irish cream and midnight if you don't. Mind. You can send it with cigolle's and I will get it from him. He is right down the road.

Much aprriciated!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> Irish cream and midnight if you don't. Mind. You can send it with cigolle's and I will get it from him. He is right down the road.
> 
> Much aprriciated!


Sounds great! Orginal post updated.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

You were saying there was one from them you liked. What was it? I wanna see if my local shop has it.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> You were saying there was one from them you liked. What was it? I wanna see if my local shop has it.


It's called Blue Note...a bag is on its way to you.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Sir, you are too kind. Gracias me amigo.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Mixture No. 79 and Fox and Hound sound like something I might like. Thank you for the generosity, I am always amazed at how much is given away by the much generous BOTLs of the Puff forums.


----------



## bbbeatle-aenima (Sep 6, 2010)

i would love to receive some of what you are so generously giving away. any of it would be great 


thank you a lot!!!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

GlassEye said:


> Mixture No. 79 and Fox and Hound sound like something I might like. Thank you for the generosity, I am always amazed at how much is given away by the much generous BOTLs of the Puff forums.


No problems  Original post reflects what's left.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

bbbeatle-aenima said:


> i would love to receive some of what you are so generously giving away. any of it would be great
> 
> thank you a lot!!!


First off, let me be the first to say, Welcome to Puff! 

Unfortunately, because you're brand spankin' new here (and can't use private messaging yet), I can't really send you anything...first, because we don't know that you're of age, and second because there's no way you can send me your address without publicizing it in this public forum (something that is definitely not recommended).

Please though...if you're old enough to smoke, stick around and join us! This is a great place filled with some very generous, friendly, and knowledgable people.

This is a great place to introduce yourself and tell us a little more about you: New Puffer Fish Forum

I hope you understand...this is as much about protecting you as it is about protecting us. 

Welcome again!!


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

Do I, from across the globe, stand a chance?? I'm such a sucker for free stuff... :dunno: 
*IF* so, I'll be thankful to have some Mixture 79 and Fox and Hound/ Midnight Smoke...


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Just wanted to add: If you guys who want 'baccy haven't PM'ed me your address yet, please do so, so I don't have to wade through all the profiles. Thanks muchly!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> After getting those 3 free Altadis tobaccos earlier in the year and discovering I liked one of them, I bought a few more to try. Unfortunately, none are to my liking, so I've split them up into half-ounce bags, free to whoever wants to give them a try. You should be able to get 3-4 bowls from them certainly enough to decide if you like it or not.​
> Just post what you want here, and PM me your address please, and I'll hit the post office on Tuesday.​
> Here's the list, the product description, and how many bags I have. I'll try to update as needed.​
> 
> ...


I have been looking for an excuse to try a pipe again, how about Mixture 79 and Midnight Smoke?


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Bunker said:


> I have been looking for an excuse to try a pipe again, how about Mixture 79 and Midnight Smoke?


Sounds good. Original post changed to reflect bags left.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Jogi said:


> Do I, from across the globe, stand a chance?? I'm such a sucker for free stuff... :dunno:
> *IF* so, I'll be thankful to have some Mixture 79 and Fox and Hound/ Midnight Smoke...


PM sent.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's what's left:

Midnight Smoke: "All Black Cavendish Tobacco, Extra Mild" - *1 bags*
Fox & Hound: "A Traditional Mixture of Red Virginia, Turkish, Burley, Latakia and Perique" - *2 bags*
Wild Cherry: "Toasted Black Cavendish and Virginia with a sweet cherry flavoring"* -* *2 bags*
Irish Creme: "Bright Tobaccos Topped With Irish Creme" *- 2 bags*
Mixture No. 79: (Not Altadis, but an old timey smoke) "A Mild and Aromatic Smoking Tobacco" (It's a burley blend with a topping of vanilla flavoring) *- 1 bags*​


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm just starting to get in to pipes, and I'd love to try out the Mixture 79 and Fox and Hound!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd love to try the Wild Cherry...Thanks for the offer! Great thing of you to do.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Could I try the Midnight Smoke and Wild Cherry or Fox and Hound (which ever others don't want)? Thanks so much!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

All set guys!

Here's what's left:


Fox & Hound: "A Traditional Mixture of Red Virginia, Turkish, Burley, Latakia and Perique" - *1 bags*
Irish Creme: "Bright Tobaccos Topped With Irish Creme" *- 2 bags*​
I'm heading to bed, so whoever checks in after I'm gone, just know that this is all I have left.

Cheers, everybody!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok guys, this one is done for now. I'll probably have more in the next week or two. Thanks


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

no, thank you. looking forward to whats next.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Id love some free tabacco.............and pipe and accessories and......:shocked:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

rob51461 said:


> Id love some free tabacco.............and pipe and accessories and......:shocked:


To catch all the freebies you'll have to do like the rest of us, and NEVER get off of Puff. I haven't slept in months. 

All kidding aside, have you signed up for the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/78493-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes.html yet? If not, ya need to!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok, Gentlemen...FIRE IN THE HOLE!!

They should start dropping on Thursday.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> no, thank you. looking forward to whats next.


There won't be as much in terms of variety, but probably more bags of each kind than what I sent out this time. I accidentally bought pouches of tobacco I already had. D'oh!

In any case, it'll be a week or two. This cuts into my meager stogie allowance, donch'a know.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> To catch all the freebies you'll have to do like the rest of us, and NEVER get off of Puff. I haven't slept in months.
> 
> All kidding aside, have you signed up for the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/78493-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes.html yet? If not, ya need to!


i CANT BECAUSE i HAVE NOTHING TO TRADE, at my B&M it will cost me well over $100 to get started.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> To catch all the freebies you'll have to do like the rest of us, and NEVER get off of Puff. I haven't slept in months.
> 
> All kidding aside, have you signed up for the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/78493-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes.html yet? If not, ya need to!


have nothing to trade


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> have nothing to trade


A 50g tin of FT 34th is ~$18 on Pipesandcigars.com with shipping (I just picked something at random, there's stuff there that's more or less expensive). You don't have to have something to trade on hand for the NST. Just an option to look at to expand your pipe smoking horizons.

That's why I signed up for it, I have no clue what all I'll like and it looks like a great way to try a bunch of different blends and decided what I like best.

It'll also likely be more affordable if you have a B&M near you that deals in pipe tobacco, since you'll likely save a chunk on shipping costs (Flat rate priority is less then 5 bucks).

Just my two cents!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> i CANT BECAUSE i HAVE NOTHING TO TRADE, at my B&M it will cost me well over $100 to get started.


An odd find I made today, the local head shop has a bigger, better and cheaper selection that the "real" tobbacco shop. Local 'baccy shop only carries bulk because "everyone buys online anyways." They even had more briar and meer pipes on hand. Might be a way to save some $$.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

phager said:


> A 50g tin of FT 34th is ~$18 on Pipesandcigars.com with shipping (I just picked something at random, there's stuff there that's more or less expensive). You don't have to have something to trade on hand for the NST. Just an option to look at to expand your pipe smoking horizons.
> 
> That's why I signed up for it, I have no clue what all I'll like and it looks like a great way to try a bunch of different blends and decided what I like best.
> 
> ...


And a fine two cents it is (you beat me to the punch)!

Just order online and have it shipped to your guy. I can promise from personal experience that you will get much more for your money in return. The brothers on the pipe board, just like the brothers on the stick side, are extremely generous. And it's a great way to try several different tobaccos without having to buy a ton of tins.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> And a fine two cents it is (you beat me to the punch)!
> 
> Just order online and have it shipped to your guy. I can promise from personal experience that you will get much more for your money in return. The brothers on the pipe board, just like the brothers on the stick side, are extremely generous. And it's a great way to try several different tobaccos without having to buy a ton of tins.


Couldn't agree more. I ended up doing a 3 tin trade. I bought and shipped 3 tins to my trader (about $30 shippped) and in return I got about 18 samples. Well worth it!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

me and cigolle got ours in on friday, been away all weekend so i just got to post it now.... thanks alot! were both pretty stoked (this is from us both BTW) i my self have tried the blue note and it is pretty good i must say, havent got to the others yet....in due time...


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I received mine on friday, tried a couple bowls of the Fox & Hound. I thought this was not too bad, but I have no experience with englishes. Mixture No. 79 will be tomorrow. Thanks for the samples.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Got mine in last week thanks again John!


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

I sent my info the other day. I hope they come.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Forgot to post up here. I got mine last week. I tried a couple of bowls of the Mixture 79 and it wasn't really my cup of tea. I think I'm going to fire up the Fox and Hound tomorrow and give it a test run!

Thanks again John, Very much appreciated!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Midnight smoke wasn't bad, I would smoke it again.

Mixture 79, not so much.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys; it's great to hear what you think of them! Glad they arrived safely. The guy at the post office was looking at me funny, there was a 20 minute wait in line, and you could definitely smell the tobacco...lol I was afraid he might try to claim it was roll your own


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

The blue note was good. The irish creme was ok but I couldnt smoke it too often. I will smoke the midnight smoke rather tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I had some of the Fox & Hound yesterday, and it was quite good. Definitely needed a bit of drying time, but minimal tongue bite, and stayed lit easily. Flavor was quite good, although a bit on the mild side to a Maduro Freak . Overall, I think I might pick up some more of this.

Thanks again John!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

The midnight. Was very. Good. I will be buying more of it.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> The midnight. Was very. Good. I will be buying more of it.


See? It's awesome how that whole different strokes thing works. I loved Blue Note, and actively hated Midnight Smoke.

Gald you guys are liking them more than not.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> See? It's awesome how that whole different strokes thing works. I loved Blue Note, and actively hated Midnight Smoke.
> 
> Gald you guys are liking them more than not.


yep. and thanks again. 2 out of 3 aint bad (so said meatloaf) i liked the midnight over the blue note. but they are both worth buying, the irish creme however, seems a little harsh and flavorless... the midnight smoke was very mild i to me, the flavor was not very bold, but thats what i liked about it, its what i can go for when i wanna smoke but nothing to strong.


----------

